# Finally got some photos...



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

... and I'd love to know what you think of my girls and little boy.

Eclair









Maddie









Charlotte









Harmony









Symphony









Lyra 









and Baxter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice glossy coats all round, to start with! Are these home milkers, or are you thinking to show? I'm not a judge, but going from what I'm learning on TGS, I'd say that Maddie and possibly Baxter might be considered to show, but not Symphony. I don't think that Eclair is a show goat, but she certainly has a very nice, flat rump going for her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Eclair: I like her length of body, withers, brisket, neck...all nice. Topline and rump don't look too bad either. I'd like to see more angularity with those rear legs and straight front legs with more upright pasterns. Her udder looks poorly attached, but I won't comment further since there is no rear udder view.

Maddie: I like the topline, neck, and brisket isn't bad. I like her front legs and pasterns. Rump looks a bit steep and she could use better rear leg angulation. She looks a bit short bodied.

Charlotte: Nice sharp withers, neck looks alright, brisket could be nicer, but that could be the photo angle. She's short bodied with a somewhat steep rump, but I like the angularity to her rump. Legs aren't bad.

Harmony: Nice long neck, strong brisket, sharp withers. Her topline could be nicer and going into her rump, she is quite steep and udder appears to be poorly attached. Could use cleaner legs. I like her overall refinement.

Symphony: Not the greatest general appearance. She's cute, but quite downhill with a steep rump and roach back. She's got a pretty neck and legs don't look too bad.

Lyra: She's a little downhill, rump is steep. I like her rear legs...neck, withers, and brisket look alright. Nice depth of body, but she is a bit short bodied.

Baxter: It appears that he has a good topline, but extremely short bodied with a steep rump. Legs aren't bad, but don't fit his body...if he's young hopefully he'll grow into them. And lastly, his neck could be cleaner, looks like he has a good brisket though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with KW farms! But I will add a little more of my personal first impressions. I will do what I like best and dislike most (not judging udders)

Éclair-
L: Beautiful flat topline
D: Lack of body depth

Maddie-
L: Body capacity
D: Short-bodied

Charlotte-
L: Body capacity
D: Steep rump

Harmony-
L: Body capacity
D: Hip/rump

Symphony-
L: Length
D: Hip/rump

Lyra-
L: Femininity!!
D: Steep rump

Baxter-
L: Topline
D: Short bodied

Might I say... Those black Alpines are BEAUTIFUL!! I love that color so much! My next dairy goat _better _be an Alpine...


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Eclair has HORRIBLE udder attachments, that I know. She has great capacity, great production, and a decent fore udder, but her rear attachments are just awful. I bred her to a good udder buck so I hope her daughters (Maddie and Charlotte) are improvements.









Told you they were awful!

Here's Harmony's: 









And Symphony's (which is lopsided - she just had Lyra nursing on her)










And this might be a better pic of Charlotte's brisket









And I'm not sure why Baxter's rump looks so steep in that pic, it's more like this 









Harmony and Symphony were my expensive rescues - I knew they had obvious faults when I got them and they'll never make good show goats, but they make up for it in personality. I hope to either breed them up or add some quality Nubians someday.


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about judging goats. I am new to goats. I do know what I like to look at, though. I love Charlotte's face. She has a spunky expression. I also love Baxter's colors. He is adorable. Looking at his photo makes me want to hug him.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Boy, that is udder improvement!!  That is a better picture of Baxter too. He IS cute


----------

